# Lingyun V2 Problems



## Ltsurge (Oct 4, 2011)

I just got my Lingyun V2 as a DIY kit. I assembled it and lubed it with 3 in 1 silicone (my stickering was quite off ) After putting the center caps on I found I had two problems. One; my cube was EXTREMELY crunchy (very clicky), rough and slow (Even my badly assembled guhong was better). Two: when I went to loosen it so it would be faster, the center caps wouldn't come off. After much tugging and filing at the cap I managed to pry it off at the expense of one of my fingernails. I have since finished tensioning it to my likening but the center caps still bug me because every time I want to retension; I have to spend time filing and there is the possibility I would lose a fingernail. 

IMHO the Lingyun V2 is a great cube, the corner cutting is pretty much equal to the Zhanchi but it is A LOT more clicky. Is there a mod I can do? (PS. I noticed that on the bottom of the corner stalks where the torpedoes contact, there are 3 nobs of plastic which probably need to be sanded down. 

Thanks


----------



## Hershey (Oct 4, 2011)

So you think clicking is a problem in a cube? First of all, some people actually like clicky cubes. Second, why would you buy a lingyun 2 if you do not like clicky cubes?


----------



## Ltsurge (Oct 4, 2011)

I knew it would be clicky; I bought it because it was... but its really raw. I have tried a friends AV and the lingyun V2 is off the charts in comparison. I'm actually more concerened about the center cap problems though. Besides the clickyness is not the problem, its the speed (its a little too slow)


----------



## insane569 (Oct 4, 2011)

i dont think he knew that it was clicky
i would sand down or file the little nobs at the base of the stalks
Edit: ninja'd
ok then i would get new springs to relief tension without having the cube completly loosened up
or maybe break the current ones in?


----------



## Ltsurge (Oct 4, 2011)

I knew because of the prototype reviews... 

EDIT 
Yeah, breaking in is probably going to speed it up; I hope... My problem is more that it is slow rather than it is clicky.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 4, 2011)

So I just assembled my V2. I tried using my finger nail with little success. Instead of breaking my finger nail I used a lever.


----------



## Ltsurge (Oct 4, 2011)

How? I used a file, what did you use?


----------



## jskyler91 (Oct 5, 2011)

I personally think that the caps being hard to come off is a good thing. This way we dont have to worry about them flying off in a solve. As to the clickiness, use lubix and it will go down greatly.


----------



## Ltsurge (Oct 5, 2011)

jskyler91 said:


> I personally think that the caps being hard to come off is a good thing. This way we dont have to worry about them flying off in a solve. As to the clickiness, use lubix and it will go down greatly.


 
Unfortunately I don't have lubix... The center caps are so tight that you can't even get them off when you want them too though


----------



## jskyler91 (Oct 5, 2011)

Ltsurge said:


> Unfortunately I don't have lubix... The center caps are so tight that you can't even get them off when you want them too though


 
True, but I personally like to get my cube at the perfect tension and then leave it there. I find that changing your tensions too much makes it hard for your hands to adjust to a cube making you lock up more. Just my two cents.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 5, 2011)

Ltsurge said:


> you can't even get them off when you want them too though



Flat head screw driver, butter knife or a key are all things you could use to easily remove the caps.
I don't see the problem. Loose centre caps are pretty much my only complaint about the ZhanChi.
Personally I use my 'cubing' nail clippers (I clip the corners off my CS tiles to make them fit Dayans better).


----------



## sa11297 (Oct 5, 2011)

I feel that the V2 is not as good as the V1 with torpedoes or the V1 with the screw mod. The V2 is much more clicky and the caps are a problem too. I would rather have caps coming off because putting paper underneath has not failed me yet.


----------



## choza244 (Oct 5, 2011)

is it more clicky than a ZhanChi?? I was thinking about buying it but I already think that the Zhanchi is too clicky


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 5, 2011)

It's incredibly clicky. Especially compared to the ZhanChi.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Oct 5, 2011)

When i first got my Lingyun2 it was very clicky and slow, then i tensioned it(used a flathead, the cap nailed me in the eyeball), lubed it with diff oil(lubix style), 48point edge mod and Izovire's corner mod he does to the dayans. Then it turned good, but if you want less clicking, i think maybe scrape off the tracks? but that might ruin your cube


----------



## Ltsurge (Oct 5, 2011)

choza244 said:


> is it more clicky than a ZhanChi?? I was thinking about buying it but I already think that the Zhanchi is too clicky


 
yeah, I wouldn't recommended if you think the zhanchi is too clicky, personally I think the zhanchi is just right though, especially considering its speed and corner cutting


----------



## iseldoff (Oct 5, 2011)

This is just a guess because I don't have a lingyun v2 or even a v1 but if you take the center caps off then do a little bit of sanding to the interlocking ledges, not too much though I can't emphasize that enough because if you do sand it too much the center caps won't stay on! But if you do it with very fine sand paper then the center caps should come off easier.
Also if you sand off those nubs, or burs as there called, you see and do the 48 point edge mod it should make it smoother.
Oh and also not many ppl notice this but if you look really closely at the torpedo they might have some Excess plastic from the molding process or burs as there called if you take a knife and just make sure all the torpedoes are smooth all the way around that should help with the clicking and probably lock ups but really more the clicking.


----------



## Ltsurge (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh thanks; i'll try that


----------



## Akuma (Oct 5, 2011)

My LingYun V2 was real clicky and locky when I first got it but after lubing it with Silicone 50k and messing around with it it has become a lot better.
I think one of the main reason why it's terrible at the beginning is because the tensions where set wrong - at least the one I got that came pre-assembled. It required a lot of trail-and-error when jerking around with tensioning because it turns really well if it's set to loose but prone to popping.

You could also try lubing the core for less clickyness, I would only recommend doing this with 50k Silicone or Lubix since I don't know how other lubricants will affect the core.


----------



## clifford2704 (Oct 5, 2011)

try doing the 38 point edge mod and the centrepiece mod.


----------



## ketahi (Oct 5, 2011)

After a quick sanding of the bottom stem of the stalks, my LingYun v2 went from a "clicky" sound to making more of a quiet zzzick sound when turning. This is without the edge mod- just a good sanding of any nubs left on the bottom of the corner stalks.


----------



## Ltsurge (Oct 6, 2011)

clifford2704 said:


> try doing the 38 point edge mod and the centrepiece mod.


 
?? 48 point edge mod? 

I think as Akuma said, the cube is only good with lubix or silicone... I wouldn't recomend buying it if you didn't have these lubricants. After about an hour of just casual cubing, the cube has settled down a bit and isn't so clicky. Still yet to sand down the excess plastic on the bottom of the corner stalks though, which I will do soon. I think the combination of tracks and torpedoes make the V2 really stable and great for corner cutting, but very rough, quite slow and extremely clicky.


----------



## Ltsurge (Oct 6, 2011)

I just want to inform you guys of the results of my modding. The V2 was quite clicky and loud when it was unmodded and wasn't broken in. I sanded down the place where the torpedoes run over the corner stalk so it was smooth, and did a little corner stalk mod, sanding and filing down the top of the corner stalk so it was more rounded rather than with defined edges. Now it has a small click because of the tracks but it feels a bit smoother. It is a little faster at high tensions (at low tensions it still pops often). Overall the feel has improved, but if you didn't like the feel of the zhanchi then you would hate this. I would describe the Lingyun V2 at the opposite end of the scale to the GuHong with the Zhanchi kind of in the middle (in terms of smoothness and clickiness). All have the potential to be fast and all have excellent cornercutting at any tension. I would say the GuHong has slightly less corner cutting than the Lingyun or the Zhanchi. 

Ah... a miny review


----------



## gundamslicer (Oct 8, 2011)

Ltsurge said:


> I just got my Lingyun V2 as a DIY kit. I assembled it and lubed it with 3 in 1 silicone (my stickering was quite off ) After putting the center caps on I found I had two problems. One; my cube was EXTREMELY crunchy (very clicky), rough and slow (Even my badly assembled guhong was better). Two: when I went to loosen it so it would be faster, the center caps wouldn't come off. After much tugging and filing at the cap I managed to pry it off at the expense of one of my fingernails. I have since finished tensioning it to my likening but the center caps still bug me because every time I want to retension; I have to spend time filing and there is the possibility I would lose a fingernail.
> 
> IMHO the Lingyun V2 is a great cube, the corner cutting is pretty much equal to the Zhanchi but it is A LOT more clicky. Is there a mod I can do? (PS. I noticed that on the bottom of the corner stalks where the torpedoes contact, there are 3 nobs of plastic which probably need to be sanded down.
> 
> Thanks


 
I suppose you can use v5 corner mod becuz it works for the lingyun, as well as straightening the torpedoes so the are parallel and not crooked


----------



## Ltsurge (Oct 10, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> I suppose you can use v5 corner mod becuz it works for the lingyun, as well as straightening the torpedoes so the are parallel and not crooked


 
Yes and Yes (well I checked them (the were all straight anyway).)


----------

